# نصائح روحية لحياتك...



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نصائح روحيه :



+ جيد الا تخطى و ان اخطات فجيد الا تؤجل التوبه ، و اذا تبت فجيد الا تعود للخطيه ، و ان لم تعد لها فجيد ان تعرف أن هذا بمعونه من الله ، و اذا عرفت هذا فجيد أن تشكره على

ما أنت فيه .



+ اذا كان الامس قد ضاع فبينى يديك اليوم ، و اذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع اوراقه و يرحل فلديك الغد .

و لذا لا تحزن على الامس فهو لا يعود و لا تزعل على اليوم فهو راحل و احلم بشمس مضيئه مع غد جديد مع يسوع .



+ لا تتكلم فى وقت غضبك بل فكر جيداً فيما تقول قبل أن تنطق به شفتاك و لا تكتب كل ما يطرأ على فكرك لأن الفكر يمكن تغييره اما المكتوب فيصعب معه ذلك .





+ لا تتجاهل معاناة الآخرين لكى يشعر الله بمعاناتك ضع نفسك فى موضع المتضايقين لكى تحسن اليهم بنفس راضيه او لكى تشعر بانك تحسن الى نفسك حينما تربح غيرك .





+ المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى خارج . ( 1 يو 4 : 18


منقولة

​


----------



## girgis2 (26 مارس 2009)

كلام جميل و كلام معقول مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 مارس 2009)

كلماة قوية جدا تدخل القلب بدون اندي تفكير مرسي يا اختي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## أَمَة (26 مارس 2009)

نقل جميل يا ايريني

تسلم ايدك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ايرني

شكرااااااااا على النصائح الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> كلام جميل و كلام معقول مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه


مرسى ليك كتير
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> كلماة قوية جدا تدخل القلب بدون اندي تفكير مرسي يا اختي علي الموضوع الجميل ده


مرسى ليك كتير 
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

أمة قال:


> نقل جميل يا ايريني
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ايرني
> 
> شكرااااااااا على النصائح الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


مرسى ليك كليمو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 مارس 2009)

نصائح جميله جدا يا ايرينى 

ميرررسى على النصائح 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

> + اذا كان الامس قد ضاع فبينى يديك اليوم ، و اذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع اوراقه و يرحل فلديك الغد .
> 
> و لذا لا تحزن على الامس فهو لا يعود و لا تزعل على اليوم فهو راحل و احلم بشمس مضيئه مع غد جديد مع يسوع .


 
اقوال جميله قوي يا ايريني
تسلم ايديك
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## eriny roro (27 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اقوال جميله قوي يا ايريني
> تسلم ايديك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (27 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> نصائح جميله جدا يا ايرينى
> 
> ميرررسى على النصائح
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


مرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت بجد
ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## zezza (27 مارس 2009)

كلمات رائعة يا ارينى 
تسلم ايديك حبيبتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## eriny roro (27 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> كلمات رائعة يا ارينى
> تسلم ايديك حبيبتى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## لي شربل (27 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو eriny ع ها الارشاد الروحي الحلو 
نحنا محتاجين نتوب توبة دائمة وننتبه لطريق الرب 
ما فينا نندم ع ماسبق لكن نبدأ مع الرب عهود يومية 
لئلا تاخذنا الحياة وننسى دربه المقدس .
الله معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك .
*​


----------



## cross of jesus (27 مارس 2009)

*نصائح جميله جدا يا ارينى 

ميرسى على النصائح 

والرب يرعاكى​*


----------



## eriny roro (28 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو eriny ع ها الارشاد الروحي الحلو
> نحنا محتاجين نتوب توبة دائمة وننتبه لطريق الرب
> ما فينا نندم ع ماسبق لكن نبدأ مع الرب عهود يومية
> لئلا تاخذنا الحياة وننسى دربه المقدس .
> ...


مرسى ليكى كتير و على كلامك الجميل
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (28 مارس 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *نصائح جميله جدا يا ارينى
> 
> ميرسى على النصائح
> 
> والرب يرعاكى​*


مرسى ليكى يا قمر كتير 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررر حبيبتى 

نصائح فى منتهى الرووووعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## اني بل (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي على النصائح القيمة ..الرب يعطينا قوة لتنفيذها....


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

> لا تتجاهل معاناة الآخرين لكى يشعر الله بمعاناتك ضع نفسك فى موضع المتضايقين لكى تحسن اليهم بنفس راضيه او لكى تشعر بانك تحسن الى نفسك حينما تربح غيرك .




اقوال في منتهي الجمال يارورو 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## eriny roro (1 مايو 2009)

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

نصائح هامة ومفيدة جميعها لكن أعجبتني واحدة ..ألا وهي ..لا تتكلم في وقت غضبك ...مهم جدا" أنه لا نتكلم وقت الغضب ولانكتب شئ لأنه من شأنه أن نغلط ولا نركز فيما نقوله ..


----------



## eriny roro (2 مايو 2009)

مرسى ليكى يا قمر كتير
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييييييل رينا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر​*


----------

